# hyllus diardi



## ciaran (Jul 17, 2012)

couple of pics of my new pet :2thumb: female hyllus diardi from exopet


----------



## umokay (Jan 8, 2014)

But you didn't actually take these, because they are apart of an exhibit in an Oklahoma science museum. So you should probably mention that.


----------



## ciaran (Jul 17, 2012)

nope umokay, you are wrong. 
These were taken in my front room, by myself.
(i live in the uk and have never been over the pond, never mind to oklahoma)


----------



## stevemet (Dec 29, 2011)

Well if you did take them they should be in an exhibition somewhere. Stunning shots of what can`t be the easiest of subjects. Bet you didn`t take it on your mobile phone.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Did a quick reverse image search and the only thing I'm finding on the web even remotely like that is Ciaran's photobucket account.


----------



## stevemet (Dec 29, 2011)

Interesting that someone`s first post should be UNOKAY


----------



## ciaran (Jul 17, 2012)

stevemet, these were taken on canon 40d dslr with 90mm macro lens


----------



## pontiacandi (Jan 6, 2013)

*Very lovely*

Cute n friendly looking little things.
Will just have to try and get some for my growing "True" collection,but first lm struggling to find any care details.
I know where they come from and that they are found around some swamp and waste ground.
Anyone got any practical experience of keeping them.
Thanks Andi

Ah....SEAS,better than Christmas:2thumb:


----------

